# Barista Express - custom programming & preinfusion?



## jimmyuk81 (May 5, 2021)

I'm hoping there might be some other Barista Express users out there who can give me some pointers on custom programming 🙂

Background - I got frustrated a little while ago with the ratio of extraction from the default programming, approx 1:3.3 to give 60ml of coffee from an 18g dose. This was far too long an extraction for the beans we're using and produced a weak and insipid shot.

I've since gone down a bit of a rabbit hole of improving my espressos, invested in a good hand grinder (1ZPresso JX Pro), some scales and a timer and now using the full manual control for my shots. It's a huge improvement and I'm now consistently getting a nice ~1:2 ratio producing 40g shots with great flavour & mouthfeel.

However! My wife is less than impressed with all this, she just wants to press a button and get reasonable coffee. 😂 She drinks hers as a black Americano with quite a bit of water, and to be honest she didn't really notice anything wrong with the previous 1:3 ratio drinks made like that. However, she has commented on how nice the coffees are that I'm making her using the manual method...

I'm now thinking of trying to set the custom program to produce something a bit more like the 40g output. I've read the manual and I'm a bit confused about the process.

The manual says:



> 1. To begin programming, press the Programme button once.
> 
> 2. Press 1 CUP or 2 CUP button to start espresso extraction. Press 1 CUP or 2 CUP button again once desired volume of espresso has been extracted. The machine will beep twice to indicate the new 1 CUP or 2 CUP volume has been set.


 Now, normally with the automatic double shot programme there's approx. 10s of pre-infusion before the start of the regular extraction. Similarly when using manual control, I'm holding the button down for ~6s for preinfusion before releasing the button to extract the shot, then pressing it again to stop.

I've no idea whether I should do this or not to set up a preinfusion for the custom program. Does anyone know?

Would also appreciate any other comments or suggestions on setting the custom programs on the BE, if anyone has had success with this. 🙂


----------



## SlightlyCaffinated (Apr 17, 2021)

On the Barista Pro, which is very similar, program is basically recording a manual shot.

I set to program mode, pull the shot manually, to whatever preinfusion time and ratio I'm aiming for and the machine will store that time/volumetric.

Next time the programmed shot button is pressed, the machine tries to emulate the same shot.

You can program either button, doesn't matter, as long as you/your wife knows which button delivers the shot you want.

Should you do it? I do it periodically when someone in the household decides to have another go at learning "how to use that bloody machine" and wants to press a button and get close to the type of shot they want.

Easy to reset if you ever want to go back to Sage style coffee.


----------



## CoffeeTim (Nov 23, 2020)

jimmyuk81 said:


> I'm hoping there might be some other Barista Express users out there who can give me some pointers on custom programming 🙂
> 
> Background - I got frustrated a little while ago with the ratio of extraction from the default programming, approx 1:3.3 to give 60ml of coffee from an 18g dose. This was far too long an extraction for the beans we're using and produced a weak and insipid shot.
> 
> ...


 There is no programming on the preinfusion for Barisra Express. But I am able to achieve good ratio and time by adjusting the OPV down to 9-10bar. Which the needle points around 11-12 oclock at the gauge.

However, the downside is, it'll discharge the extra water to the driptray. Meaning u will have to drain your driptray more often. A solution to that is you redirect the over pressure discharge and Tee it to the pump inlet.

Regarding preinfusion, u can press and hold the brew button to run manual preinfusion as long as you want. As long as you are holding the brew button, the pump will run on lower pressure. It'll ramp up once you release the button.

But u won't be able to store the preinfusion time.

Hope this help.


----------



## jimmyuk81 (May 5, 2021)

Thanks @SlightlyCaffinated and @CoffeeTim for your helpful replies! I'm going to try setting the program today & will report back. 🙂

@CoffeeTim - how tricky is it to get at the OPV on these machines? I have been wondering about adjusting it, but a bit nervous as it's still under warranty and I'm a total newbie when it comes to exploring the innards of coffee machines.

If you're aware of any how-to articles that would be appreciated... I'm not sure about going in blind! 😬


----------



## CoffeeTim (Nov 23, 2020)

MAKE SURE YOU TURN OFF THE MAIN SWITCH before you do anything. There are 5 screws. 2 beside the group head and 3 at the back panel. U have to remove the water tank to access the 3 screws. If in doubt, just remove all all 5 screws on the back panel. Then you lift the top cover.









Once you open the top cover, Look for the OPV. Remove the silicone hose. Then unclip the retainer (1), turn the pressure regulator(2) anti clockwise(like the arrow) to reduce the pressure and clockwise to increase the pressure. Put back the discharge hose without securing the cable tie. Temporary close the top cover without screw, put back the water tank and try the pressure with the single cup basket and the cleaning disc. Find a way to shut the hole in the middle. I used some silica tape to shut it. The pressure hand should point a little less than 12 o clock. If still high, repeat. If too low, increase. Suggest 1/2 rotation each try and as it get closer, reduce the rotation.

Once you get the pressure right, secure the discharge hose and close the cover. Install all the screws and enjoy your coffee.

Good luck.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

CoffeeTim said:


> MAKE SURE YOU TURN OFF THE MAIN SWITCH before you do anything


 Even better&#8230; unplug the machine. That's the safest and only technically guaranteed way.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

You should be able to get a 1 to 2 ratio out of the Sage grinder but trying to get it in exactly 30sec may prove tricky. Over 30secs should be feasible. What it does to taste - find out rather than assuming 1 to 2 in 30sec or what ever is always correct as it isn't. Adjusting the dose can help. One problem is weight really. Different beans occupy different volumes in the portafilter at the same weight. It's possible to find that some beans will over fill the portafilter and others wont.

One thing a number of people found is that if the weight of grinds is slowly increased the puck eventually sticks to the shower screen. Add a touch more and it doesn't. It's not a bad place to work.

*The only way to isolate all Sage machines from the mains is to unplug them. Or turn them off at the socket switch.*

Do the OPV adjustment mod as suggested and you will find the drip tray fills rather quickly.


----------

